# will a homedepot stand hold?



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was thinking about buying this rack and place about 12 x 20 gallon tanks on it.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/industrial-strength-welded-storage-rack-with-wire-deck/925733

do you guys think such a rack will hold? even though its rated for 2000 pounds per shelf but I went by and saw that the shelf is actually made of wire shelves.

now I asked the worker if they think is ok, they said it should be fine OR I could replace the wire shelves with plywood 3/4 inch.

but they also said if its going to be getting water, the plywood might rot.. only water the plywood will be interacting will be evaporation though, would that be ok?

what do you guys think?

I m going to put on atleast 1300-1500 pounds per shelf. as a 20gal full weighs about 160 pounds and if i put 3 it should be cake. but the lowest one I m planning on putting 6 x 20s.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

I think they are the same as these ones I got at Costco -

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/costco-racks-ok-use-tank-stand-19644/

Works fine with me - using them for quite sometime now.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you could always put wood on the wire shelf, I would trust it more that way if it were me


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> you could always put wood on the wire shelf, I would trust it more that way if it were me


like what I was saying right?

replace the wire shelf with a 3/4 inch plywood.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I think he was suggesting ontop of the wire shelf. Also apply a sealer to the wood and you wont need to worry about rot


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> I think they are the same as these ones I got at Costco -
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/costco-racks-ok-use-tank-stand-19644/
> 
> Works fine with me - using them for quite sometime now.


ah, it sure answered most of my questions but is yours the same height as the edsal?
as the edsal is 78 inches in height compared to the whallen costco rack at 72 inches in height, was wondering if they measured it differently.
would like to get maximum height possible to have enough room in between to fit my arms through for maintenance

nvm.. costco discontinued the whallen product =(


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

kacairns said:


> I think he was suggesting ontop of the wire shelf. Also apply a sealer to the wood and you wont need to worry about rot


I see, or do you guys think maybe I could add extra beams for every 2 feet? that way the 20 gallons which are 2 feet could sit on top perfectly


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

If you're worried, I would do the following

1) add wood shelves ontop of the metal
2) a add a 2x4 in the centre of the back and front from the top from to bottom. 

If it was me, I would notch the 2x4 out so that the lips on the metal shelves sat in the notch and secure the metal shelving into the 2x4 with screws

Oh and get a spray paint to match the metal and spray the 2x4 =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Also if you go with 3 20gallon tanks with the extra plywood and water plus tank you're probably looking at around 500-550 pounds per shelf. Plenty of room to do anything else since its rate at 2000 evenly distributed. The plywood will actually help distribute the weight more evenly as well


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> like what I was saying right?
> 
> replace the wire shelf with a 3/4 inch plywood.


No I was saying put wood on top of the wire shelf


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Each shelf is rated for 2000 lbs evenly distributed. Just do as John said & don't worry about it. 20g = 200 lbs of water + say 40 lbs for tank substrate, etc. Even 3 x 20g will not even be half the weight each shelf is rated for.

BTW, are you sure you want to set up so many small tanks? You seem to get bored and switch over to something else fairly quickly.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have that shelf. I put plywood on each shelf, and kept the wire grill on. The grill is usefull for hanging things from. If you buy the plywood at home depot, they will cut it for you. Paint it black for best effect.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Each shelf is rated for 2000 lbs evenly distributed. Just do as John said & don't worry about it. 20g = 200 lbs of water + say 40 lbs for tank substrate, etc. Even 3 x 20g will not even be half the weight each shelf is rated for.
> 
> BTW, are you sure you want to set up so many small tanks? You seem to get bored and switch over to something else fairly quickly.


please dont jynx it !!! 
I was really hoping to keep all the tank under 25 gallon..
but thats why kay at king eds call me mind changing boy


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

TomC said:


> I have that shelf. I put plywood on each shelf, and kept the wire grill on. The grill is usefull for hanging things from. If you buy the plywood at home depot, they will cut it for you. Paint it black for best effect.


for hanging things? wouldnt the plywood lay flat against the wire causing it to have no room to get through?
or do you guys all mean put the plywood ontop of the metal frames?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes he means on top... the wire shelf will support the wood while the wood better distributes the weight. Try to make the wood the same size as the metal shelves and you shouldn't have any problems


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> yes he means on top... the wire shelf will support the wood while the wood better distributes the weight. Try to make the wood the same size as the metal shelves and you shouldn't have any problems


got it, cant wait to get this project started but first I gotta repaint my room = =


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I just set three up at the shop. I have 75s in them. I left the wire rack but I have the frame of the tanks on the rungs. I put roof shingles on top of the wire. Durable...
Small tanks you need nothing. The 20/ if you put them sideways they fit to both rungs.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Honestly, I work in a warehouse. It's waaaay cheaper to get used pallet racking off of Craigslist and some mesh/bars (only if racking is over 2ft deep) and use plywood over top. If you need to cut the top off the racking or just find lower racking for less. I've seen an 8' beam hold 3200lbs easy. Paint it black and call it a day.

Love to help someone with a project like this if they are interested.

Here's the first 44"x8' that popped up when I searched (only $60)CL

Here's a 2'x8' rack (a bit more the sizes most of us would use for $120, but I didn't even look for a deal yet and it's cheaper!)

Cheers,
Colin


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> like what I was saying right?
> 
> replace the wire shelf with a 3/4 inch plywood.


Do not just use 3/4 inch plywood. it will sit on a lip on on the top of the bar, once you put a large tank or tanks in the middle (not supported by a crossbeam) the board will flex until it is no longer long enough to "sit" on the beam. I don't have to tell you what is next...

...own a shop vac? :bigsmile:

If you do use wood. I suggest you use a thicker piece that won't flex (or two smaller ones on top of each other) or put extra mesh or bars under it).

Just my suggestion. I've seen some heavier items in my warehousing days that either broke boards in half or flexed them enough that they fell down to the next level of shelving. Not something you want to happen in the first place, never mind that you'd be throwing glass, water, and some fish into the mix.

BTW never saw a few splashes of water bother the ply on a shelf however sealing is a good idea.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

April said:


> View attachment 11434
> 
> I just set three up at the shop. I have 75s in them. I left the wire rack but I have the frame of the tanks on the rungs. I put roof shingles on top of the wire. Durable...
> Small tanks you need nothing. The 20/ if you put them sideways they fit to both rungs.


Nice setup! What did it cost you? I want my next setup will be something like this.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Costco. But if you message me I'll tell you where to get a very good deal right now! 179.00 at Costco. Snap-on racks. My floors and outside of the shop is red so the red is what I wanted.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

have you not seen the 36 7 gallon tanks on a rack for $250 bucks , all plumbed ect ect look in the spotted cl ads, $250 is a hell of a deal there is 3 times that in fittings and plumbing alone


----------

